# front door knob height



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I measured my 2 doors & they are ~33" to the middle of the knob


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

from what I have found, there is no set or required height. It appears that most sources I could find suggested 36" although there were a few that listed a lower setting.

I agree that 33" is too low. I prefer the knob at 36".

Not that it is applicable but I could find no minimum height in the ADA standards but they did list a max of 48".


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

To drill a door slab for a lockset, 36" has been the industry standard. From '89: http://books.google.com/books?id=EG...q=drilling interior door lockset hole&f=false

For a thumb latch= 34-38": http://books.google.com/books?id=pn...q=drilling interior door lockset hole&f=false

Gary


----------



## jan.praxel (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

The standard height for doorknobs on a typical 80-inch tall, household door is 36 inches. Why this is standard is not certain. The most likely explanation is that, the center of most middle rails in the typical drop paneled door was 36 inches from the bottom of the door. This is how it is still measured today, with the tape measure hooked under the corner of the door to a height 36 inches up.


----------

